# BDCC's HCGenerate Log



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

I have been sent a bottle of HCGenerate by Predator Nutrition to log.

24

Personal Trainer

Consistently around 84kg. I am just coming off the back of a short term injury so am 77kg, rebounding back.

8-9% bodyfat~

Natural

My avatar is a recent photo of me

Nutrition:

The majority of my diet is meat, fish, eggs, nuts, fruit and vegetables. I am low carb by nature because my GI tract doesn't seem to enjoy maintaining any sustained periods of higher carbs. Myy carbs come post workout and in the evenings only. Dairy, soy and gluten free.

Supplements:

BCAAs

EAAs

Fish oil

Dextrose and maltodextrin (post workout only)

Caffeine and BPS Combustion (pre workout only)

SNS AEE Matrix (review purposes)

Expectations:

I do not use testosterone boosters for appreciable aesthetic changes. I have used a lot of them and do not notice anything in this department that is significant enough for me to attribute it to the product. I do like using them for mood enhancement, confidence and libido. I will not be doing before and after photos for this reason.

Association:

There has been speculation on US forums that many of the HCGenerate logs are run by reps or by friends of reps. I do not know this one way or another but it made it hard to trust the reviews that were popping up. For full transparency, I received this product for free by NTBM and paid for shipping only. I have no affiliation with NTBM and have only ever tried their N2KTS supplement (which was free from the big giveaway on AM). I have expressed interest in this product numerous times over the last few months in both a positive and speculative light. I work for a different supplement company and use my PT logo on their website, I have no mixed affiliations so this will be unbiased.

Goals:

I am training for hypertrophy. New programme starts today, I will update as I go. I am looking at regaining the LBM I have lost recently from being on crutches. My leg training is quite restrictive still and I am noticeably weaker across the board on my lifts.

Any questions, feel free to ask. I like to be as helpful as possible.

Ben


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Todays workout:

Chest and back

*A1) Guillotine barbell press to upper pec* 4 x 8-10 *Tempo:* 4-0-1-0 *Rest:* 10 seconds

*A2) Bi-Acromial Grip Bench Press* 4 x AMRAP *Tempo:* 4-0-1-0 *Rest:* 10 seconds

*A3) Pronated Dumbbell Flyes* 4 x 10-15 *Tempo:* 4-0-1-0 *Rest:* 120 seconds

*B1) Fat Gripz Wide Pull Ups* 4 x 6-8 *Tempo:* 4-0-1-0 *Rest:* 10 seconds

*B2) Wide Pull Ups* 4 x AMRAP *Tempo:* 4-0-1-0 *Rest:* 10 seconds

*B3) Seated Rope Row to Neck* 4 x 10-15 *Tempo:* 3-0-1-1 *Rest:* 120 seconds

Solid workout. Very sweating throughout which I enjoy.

Dosing of HCGenerate today was 3 with breakfast (pre workout) and 1 capsule twice later in the day. 5 in total.


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm in mate! I hope you'll enjoy the product.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Sub'd


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome aboard. 

Today's routine;

Legs:

*A1) Seated Iso-Lateral Leg Curl* 3 x 4-6 *Tempo:* 4-0-1-0 *Rest:* 10 seconds

*A2) Narrow Stance BB Deadlift* 3 x 8-10 *Tempo:* 4-1-1-0 *Rest:* 10 seconds

*A3) Wide Stance BB Deadlift* 3 x AMRAP *Tempo:* 4-1-1-0 *Rest:* 120 seconds

*B1) Paused, Heel Elevated Hack Squat Machine* 3 x 10-12 *Tempo:* 4-1-1-0 *Rest:* 10 seconds

*B2) Wide Stance Hack Squat Machine* 3 x AMRAP *Tempo:* 4-0-1-0 *Rest:* 10 seconds

*B3) Seated Iso-Lateral Leg Extension* 3 x 10-15 *Tempo:* 2-0-2-0 *Rest:* 120 seconds

*C1) Standing Calf Raise Machine* 3 x 20-25 *Tempo:* 1-0-1-0 *Rest:* 10 seconds

Good workout. Weights were kept conservative on the quad exercises as I begin rehabilitation of my knee (very weak knee extensors). Sweating profusely throughout. Was intending to do 4 tri-sets of quadriceps and hamstring circuit however it was clear by the drop off on my second circuit of the A exercises that this was not going to happen.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Arms:

*A1) Mid Grip Reverse EZ Scott Curl * 4 x 4-6 *Tempo:* 5-0-1-0 *Rest:* 10 seconds

*A2) Narrow Grip EZ Scott Curl* 4 x AMRAP *Tempo:* 4-0-1-0 *Rest:* 10 seconds

*A3) Seated Hammer Curls* 4 x 8-10 *Tempo:* 4-1-1-0 *Rest:* 120 seconds

*B1) Lying Dumbbell Extensions* 4 x 6-8 *Tempo:* 5-0-1-0 *Rest:* 10 seconds

*B2) Lying EZ Extensions to Chin* 4 x 8-10 *Tempo:* 4-0-1-0 *Rest:* 10 seconds

*B3) Lying Narrow Grip EZ Press* 4 x AMRAP *Tempo:* 3-0-1-0 *Rest:* 120 seconds

Great pump during this workout. These will be my workouts for the next 4 weeks and will be completed in a 3 on 1 off manner.

HCGenerate, nothing to report so far.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent detail!


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you m118. 

Chest and back yesterday went well. Triceps were not as recovered as I had hoped and I had a faster drop off on both pressing exercises but made good progress on the flyes.

No changes in libido to note yet. I found testofen and Titanium (fenugreek extract formula) to kick in during the first week while 3,4 products such as Endosurge took a couple of weeks to kick in. Curious to know how this will compare.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

I reckon around 10-14 days and you will see a difference on the sexual side of things.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Watching with interest. Hcgenerate gets good review on our Facebook page.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome Reggie, or whoever represents your forum profile.

Leg training today. Sticking with three sets of the tri-sets because the combination of two types of deadlifts ruins me very efficiently. Loads of sweat, high dose of caffeine and BPS Combustion pre workout.

Arms tomorrow.

Anyone have any inside science on the dosage based on half life or solubility? I am taking two with breakfast, one post training and one with two of my other meals. Not sure how much it matters but thought I would ask in case anyone has tried different doses and noticed different effects.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Arm training went well yesterday. The tri-sets routine is fun for me and it ensures a good pump. I trained at a friend's gym and had to use a different EZ bar and Scott bench so the weights are not completely reliable as variables were in there. I took the weight up 5kg on A1, A2, B2 and B3.

HCGenerate: nothing to report in terms of libido yet.


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

bdcc said:


> Welcome Reggie, or whoever represents your forum profile.
> 
> Leg training today. Sticking with three sets of the tri-sets because the combination of two types of deadlifts ruins me very efficiently. Loads of sweat, high dose of caffeine and BPS Combustion pre workout.
> 
> ...


Half life should be around 4-6 hours (at least).


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Interesting log, strange training routine though - a whole day for arms?!?!


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Yea, I have tried multiple groupings before like push/pull/legs, upper/lower, chest and back/legs/arms and I always seem to prefer the last one.

I like antagonistic pairings and prefer to train the similarly sized muscles together in terms of rest periods between sessions. My arms are not out of proportion in comparison to my torso but I am open to cutting back on the arm training. At the moment it helps suit my injury rebound as I can't handle higher frequency on legs and I can increase the load on a sessional basis every 4 days so would prefer to do this than have 7 days between repeating body parts, if that makes sense.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Today was chest and back.

The session went smoothly. It was my third session on this routine so I deloaded by 30% and had a subsequent increase in intensity.

I can tell I am coming off the back of muscular atrophy because with the jump in intensity I managed similar reps as last session and the same rate of percentage drop off, which is nice.

Weighing a couple of kgs heavier than I did at the start, still have 5kg~ to go to reach the weight I was at pre injury.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Leg training yesterday was solid. Still on my deload so got to up the weight on quad exercises.

I had a little SI joint discomfort which hindered me pulling from the floor so I backed off the weight on the third set.

Just off to the gym now for my arms session.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Last two days I have trained arms then chest and back.

This is out of routine, I have trained four days consecutively instead of three because it is my girlfriend's day off tomorrow.

I still had a solid strength increase in today's workout which surprised me, I thought I would have to alter the volume and intensity but I kept the weight the same as my deload workout (heavier weight, lower volume) and still increased the reps.

Higher carb and calorie day yesterday. Lowering the food intake tomorrow for my rest day.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

bdcc said:


> Last two days I have trained arms then chest and back.
> 
> This is out of routine, I have trained four days consecutively instead of three because it is my girlfriend's day off tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Any observations at this stage relating to libido and sex, recovery (possibly seeing an improvement from your experience today but as an isolated needs more I accept) or strength as a whole etc?

Has general mood and well being changes at all?


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

My strength is increasing very fast but I am coming off a short term injury where I lost a lot of weight in 18 days so that is to be expected.

I have had more sex over the last week but don't notice anything standing out in terms of libido yet.

Have you tried this, if so when did you feel the changes?


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

bdcc said:


> My strength is increasing very fast but I am coming off a short term injury where I lost a lot of weight in 18 days so that is to be expected.
> 
> I have had more sex over the last week but don't notice anything standing out in terms of libido yet.
> 
> Have you tried this, if so when did you feel the changes?


I have only run it in PCT or alongside cycle - and everytime tell myself I will run it standalone for a month but (not boasting here) I get the opportunity to try so many things that there is always something I feel obliged to try first.

I have had the best PCT'S I have known when using it so am placing my faith on this basis at present - plus th eprdouct is not just big but huge in the States like sell out stock huge everytime it gets delivered so there has to be something to it.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

That is what had me interested in it. I was paying a lot of interest over at AM and on the UK FB page.

On paper the amount of fadogia and fenugreek in it and I should a substantial libido boost, especially as I have enjoyed every testofen/'fenugreek extract' supplement I have used.

Day off today, legs tomorrow.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

I went to the gym with a friend yesterday and it was very busy in there. Rather than changing my legs routine to suit (mine is a little against gym etiquette as I use a couple of pieces od equipment at once) I trained arms yesterday and have legs today.

Arm routine was solid, strength is still going up comfortably (increasing the weight in a linear fashion and still hitting reps).

No libido increases yet.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Would you attribute any of the increases to the product at this stage?


----------



## stackedcop (Oct 1, 2011)

Late but I'm sure you'll forgive me lol


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

jw390898 said:


> Would you attribute any of the increases to the product at this stage?


I wouldn't at this stage, my strength is going up faster than it would normally but about what I would expect for injury rebound.



stackedcop said:


> Late but I'm sure you'll forgive me lol


Good to have you here. Your questionable moral compass is always entertaining lol.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Leg training yesterday. Solid workout in terms of knee extensor strength, it is nice to get back to being able to do weights on a full ROM.

Deadlifts are still kept very light, partly because of coming back from an injury and partly because the tri-set inhibits it lol.

No libido increases yet.


----------



## stackedcop (Oct 1, 2011)

I have always wanted to try HCgen but was never ok with giving Nate my money  all kidding aside I have used every ingredient in HCgen and I am surprised you've have no increase in libido!


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Honestly Steve, (you are now Stevie Stacked Cop) I am really surprised as well.

Testofen I usually feel in the first week, I have used it three times, twice at a lower dosage than HCGenerate and once at a higher dosage

3,4-Divanil felt kick in around the two week mark but it was very potent for me

Fadogia I have never used

The other ingredients I disregard in comparison because I don't feel anything from them on their own

Although it is early stages by some people's recommendations, for how I respond to the ingredients in the bottle I am perplexed I have felt nothing yet.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Chest and back yesterday, I lowered the weight and increased the reps so when I to the reverse for my deload it will undulate the volume and intensity.

My lost weight through injury is coming back nicely.

Still no increase in libido. I have felt nothing that I would attribute to the product which really surprises me. I haven't had a herbal test boosting product give me nothing noticeable for over two years, maybe even three. I wonder if something else is going on like a bad batch? I can't imagine why this much 3,4 and fenugreek extract (assuming comparison to Testofen) hasn't given me anything, they are my favourite ingredients.

Rep advice, do you want me to increase the dosing? I am still on 5 per day.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

I too am suprised. Yes the the fenungreek is comparable but cannot be refenced the same but is just the same purity and extract.

How long have you been on it?

Not too keen on bumping as it should no be needed to feel something, most users are deff aware of libido - I always have been.


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

jw390898 said:


> I too am suprised. Yes the the fenungreek is comparable but cannot be refenced the same but is just the same purity and extract.
> 
> How long have you been on it?
> 
> Not too keen on bumping as it should no be needed to feel something, most users are deff aware of libido - I always have been.


The fenugreek extract is as potent as testofen.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

jw- I have been on it since the 29th so coming up to the three week mark.

I am not a fan of bumping things either, for the same reason you have stated. On the other hand if I got to the end of the bottle and didn't notice anything maybe you would have preferred that I had tried something else. It is your call, I am still at 5 per day and can stick with that if you want.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

bdcc said:


> jw- I have been on it since the 29th so coming up to the three week mark.
> 
> I am not a fan of bumping things either, for the same reason you have stated. On the other hand if I got to the end of the bottle and didn't notice anything maybe you would have preferred that I had tried something else. It is your call, I am still at 5 per day and can stick with that if you want.


I would prefer you stuck at 5 - end of the day the log will be skewed if alternative dosing or double dosing was applied.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

I like the impartiality, it is nice to see.

I will stick with 5.

Leg training today, higher volume, lower intensity. It will be a horrible workout which will inevitably make me want to throw up at least once lol.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

bdcc said:


> I like the impartiality, it is nice to see.
> 
> I will stick with 5.
> 
> Leg training today, higher volume, lower intensity. It will be a horrible workout which will inevitably make me want to throw up at least once lol.


I got legs today aswel mate, good luck to you.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

bdcc said:


> I like the impartiality, it is nice to see.
> 
> I will stick with 5.
> 
> Leg training today, higher volume, lower intensity. It will be a horrible workout which will inevitably make me want to throw up at least once lol.


Just no point is there, if we do not run the log properly we might just aswell have put people up to it at the start - we want honesty and in doing so if you were to experience little or minimal effects people will still see that we believe in the product etc

Personally for me all test boosters are most effective in a recovery environment when test is low and needs boosting back to natural state. I think they are a luxury as stand alones as someone with no reason to have depleted natural test is not going to get aas effects from herbal extracts but on the other hand I would still expect you to have experienced the libido and sexual increase aspect even if not benching 30kilos more then two weeks ago.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

transformer23 said:


> I got legs today aswel mate, good luck to you.


Thank you.



jw390898 said:


> Just no point is there, if we do not run the log properly we might just aswell have put people up to it at the start - we want honesty and in doing so if you were to experience little or minimal effects people will still see that we believe in the product etc
> 
> Personally for me all test boosters are most effective in a recovery environment when test is low and needs boosting back to natural state. I think they are a luxury as stand alones as someone with no reason to have depleted natural test is not going to get aas effects from herbal extracts but on the other hand I would still expect you to have experienced the libido and sexual increase aspect even if not benching 30kilos more then two weeks ago.


I appreciate the honest approach. I have faith in the ingredients list and even put off some alpha phase testing for the company I represent to try this out. I do not know why it hasn't kicked in yet. I usually use testosterone boosters solely for psychological and sexual benefits rather than gym performance as I don't tend to notice anything substantial enough to attribute it to the product.

Leg training today was very hard work, 8-10 reps on the narrow stance deadlift into AMRAP on the wide stance deadlift (hitting between 5 and 9 reps on the three sets). I had to deviate from my intended two minute rest interval because I felt like I was getting towards passing out. My session took a little over an hour consequently which isn't ideal but I have high doses of BCAAs intra-workout so my cortisol shouldn't rise too much.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

certainly kicked in for me, its really doing wonders for me right now


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Nocarbs said:


> certainly kicked in for me, its really doing wonders for me right now


Do I want to know in what way it is doing wonders.............? Maybe not ;-)


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok, I had training yesterday and today.

I have started at a new gym and have a minor wrist injury on one side which has influenced my workouts.

My current split is Back and triceps, Legs, Chest and Biceps, off, repeat.

I am still not feeling anything significant from the HCGenerate so don't have much to comment on in that respect. Very surprised with this but continuing on the 5 per day dosage.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

bdcc said:


> Ok, I had training yesterday and today.
> 
> I have started at a new gym and have a minor wrist injury on one side which has influenced my workouts.
> 
> ...


Thanks for update - meant to ask and you might have said earlier in the thread but too lazy to check - what is your weight and size bro as obv generic dosing will make a difference for this with anything - still want you to keep to 5 caps though as the log should be what it says on the tin.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

6' 0"

80kg (down from 84kg due to injury)

9%~ body fat

Do you want me to finish the log at 5? I have about a week and a half left.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

bdcc said:


> 6' 0"
> 
> 80kg (down from 84kg due to injury)
> 
> ...


Yep - it needs to be what it is whether that creates a less than glowing review or not.


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

jw390898 said:


> Yep - it needs to be what it is whether that creates a less than glowing review or not.


This!


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok, I have taken two days off instead of the usual one to let my wrist heal. I have a slight extensor injury around the retinaculum which seems to present sometimes in my carpals and sometimes towards my metacarpophalangeal joints. Non specific, it feels like an inflammatory issues rather than straight trauma.

I will be back in tomorrow, probably with a back and tricep workout instead of a chest and bicep workout as it will involve less extension of the wrist to cradle the bar during presses.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

P.S., judging from the bottle I would estimate to have about six days left.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Legs yesterday

*A1) Good Mornings* 5 x 5 *Tempo:* 5-0-1-0 *Rest:* 60 seconds

*A2) Heel Elevated Kettlebell Squats* 5 x 5 *Tempo:* 5-0-1-0 *Rest:* 60 seconds

*B1) Kettlebell Deadlifts* 4 x 8-10 *Tempo:* 4-0-1-0 *Rest:* 60 seconds

*B2) Kettlebell Front Squats* 4 x 8-10 *Tempo:* 4-0-1-0 *Rest:* 60 seconds

*C1) Leg Extensions* 3 x 10-15 *Tempo:* 3-0-1-0 *Rest:* 30 seconds

I am using kettlebells out of convenience rather than preference. I will move onto BBs and DBs for these exercises.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

26th Workout was chest and biceps. Due to my wrist injury I am unable to flex or extend my wrist properly so I had to do push ups on my fists rather than any form of DB or BB press. A little annoying but I should be back on it very soon.

27th Day off.

Today is legs again.

My final review will be up in the next couple of days, for anyone still following.


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice! Looking forward to your review!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

bdcc said:


> My final review will be up in the next couple of days, for anyone still following.


I'm following bud, look forward to reading it.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Yep


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

*Final Review:*

I started HCGenerate a month ago. It is one of my most anticipated supplements. I have responded very well to Testofen and non Gencor branded fenugreek extract as well as responding very well to 3,4-Divanil in the form of BPS Endosurge. I had never tried fadogia but Omega has T-Force and their supplements tend to be of a reliable quality.

I started at 5 caps per day and continued it throughout the run. I kept the capsules spaced evenly and double dosed where necessary to make sure I had all 5 capsules in.

Results wise I did not notice anything from this product. It surprises me as I have never used a testosterone booster I didn't feel at least a minor libido boost from. As I have used two of the main ingredients in there in numerous other products I assumed those would at least give benefit while I was unsure to what fadogia would add. My weight increased by 4kg while on this run but coming off the back of an injury where I atrophied quickly in less than three weeks I couldn't contribute the weight gain down to the supplement. Strength wise I had linear increases at about the rate I expected as well.

My review is so polar opposite to those that you find on AM it makes me wonder if there was something wrong with my batch or if there was another internal issue. I know there were labelling concerns by Gencor on the extract of Fenugreek but I don't know if NTBM changed the ingredient being used or simply had to stop using the word Testofen on their labels.

The only other product I have used from NTBM is N2KTS which I had a very high opinion of. In comparison this product just didn't deliver anything for me.

On a side note, I am very appreciative of companies who come out and let people do reviews on their products, it doesn't happen often on the UK forums. I also respect JayJo and jw<insert long number here lol> for posting in such an impartial way on my log. Some companies try and make logs look as positive as possible and I like that it wasn't the case in this one.

I would have loved the product to work as well as I expected it to and as well as the reviews seem to suggest on other forums. Unfortunately this just wasn't the case.

Thank you for NTBM and Predator for letting me log this.

Ben


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for the review.

On the Testofen labelling - you are exactly right NTBM had to change the way it was referenced but it is the same extract.

I am amazed you felt nothing if only on the libido front as I do not recall coming across anyone who did not respond at all here - in repsect to gym performance that can be a little more varied to the individual but the fact you have previously enjoyed benefits with certain elements of the product also suprises me.

I would like to say thanks for writing a very nicely put together log - tbh in some respects the odd log with less then glowing results might help with credability anyway as if only 100% feedback was out there............... ;-)

Appreciate the note on N2KTS too - tbh this is one I have only ever come across one person who did not love this product but they claim to have got nothing out of any pre workout so I guess some kind of non responding to stim type freak (official term for it - look it up....somewhere).


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

Good honest review there buddy, good work!


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Interesting you say about credibility.

I asked about HCGenerate ages ago on the UK Facebook page, which showed how interested I was in the product. After looking at reviews on AM I found it unsettling that everything was so positive. It looked like they were written by reps and people new to the board and it put me off from buying it.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

bdcc said:


> Interesting you say about credibility.
> 
> I asked about HCGenerate ages ago on the UK Facebook page, which showed how interested I was in the product. After looking at reviews on AM I found it unsettling that everything was so positive. It looked like they were written by reps and people new to the board and it put me off from buying it.


LOL - US boards mate and US members.

There would not be any reps posting reviews - least to my knowledge based on my access to the NTBM reps areas - what you do get though is a lot less policing of the boards and acceptance for companies to market which leads to reps being able to post in a far more sales orientated way then can be done here where really reps are to provide info and a prescence not to advertise, but you get a lot of board members trying to pimp their selves out to get a free tub of creatine and the plaecebo effect crew influenced by claims that get posted etc.

The Predator facebook page along with uk forums like here and muscle-talk etc are going to be a better representation of the consumer as normally there is nothing in it for people to provide a review not alone make it good.

This is why I, despite sometimes being restricted in not being able to answer some threads fully or provide an opinion on another brand etc, I still respect the way our forums run as generally speaking you do not get reps pushing things hard at people and it leads to a more trustworthy source of information.


----------

